# Squirrel hunting



## shermcue (May 2, 2013)

Anyone know of some woods to squirrel hunt in....around the very east side of franklin and the west side of licking counties......?..New to the area,,looking for place to hunt.......?


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Id be interested in knowing too shermcue. I moved to the west side almost 3 years ago and all the land ive seen is privately owned.


----------



## shermcue (May 2, 2013)

the state owned land,,,,is so far to go to hunt....but are nice places....can park and walk into the woods.....been to a couple of different places,,,but no success......seen lot of greys, but not many fox's......


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Woodsman, if you are on the West Side of Columbus, there is the Battel-Darby Area. You will have to get a good map and know where you are because some of it is Metro park and some of it is Public hunting, southern end is mostly hunting.

Shercue, head eat to Dillon, it's the closet thing.

Although both of you shouldn't be too far from Delaware WA.

Not much public hunting land in central Ohio.


----------

